# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Rebranded Hoya ???

## DiscoMike

We recently started dispensing what I was told is the Hoya Amplitude HD & Amplitude HD Mini as a higher end product. Higher end than the Varilux Comfort & Elipse so I have been told.

I can not find out any online info. about these lenses other than they are a rebranded, possible free form lens that I should 'know' about. Are these ID's just renamed???

Am I missing something or just having the wool pulled over my eyes?

Thanks

----------


## ACJolene

It seems to me that maybe the Hoya Amplitude and Amplitude Mini are Hoya Canada lenses and they are not available to the states but might be a similar version to the new Summit IQ. I'm not sure how your rep got you this product (lucky you, maybe), but if you compare the Hoya Canada site (1.) to the Hoya US site (2.) you might get some 
helpful info.
1. http://www.hoyavision.ca/index.php?S...&page_id=12244
2. http://www.hoyavision.com/Products/D...Vision/IQ.aspx

----------


## apaul

Hoya has just launched the Amplitude in the UK which they say is a replacement lens for the GP!?

----------


## braheem24

They are not freeform.

Amplitude and Amplitude mini are available in the U.S. to opticals with a surfacing lab as a private label.

Dragon is using them and likes them, he should be around soon.

----------


## DiscoMike

The Hoya U.S. web site doesn't show the Amplitude series and the Canada web site is useless as it only lists the basic Amplitude and Mini. No mention of HD's. 

Is there no HD line-up?

Is there a lens listed on a Hoya web site that these 'private label' lenses are comparible to?

How would these lenses compair to the Comfort and Elipse?



Thanks. Just trying to be as informed as possible.

p.s. I also couldn't find the manufacturer's markings listed on Laramie K optical's site, but then again, most Hoya's markings are not listed.

----------


## TLG

> We recently started dispensing what I was told is the Hoya Amplitude HD & Amplitude HD Mini as a higher end product. Higher end than the Varilux Comfort & Elipse so I have been told.
> 
> I can not find out any online info. about these lenses other than they are a rebranded, possible free form lens that I should 'know' about. Are these ID's just renamed???
> 
> Am I missing something or just having the wool pulled over my eyes?
> 
> Thanks


How nice they give you a 'great new product' but tell you nothing about it! Makes it just a little harder to sell, huh? Just tell your patients it 'has wider peripheral clarity, improved intermediate and wider near zones - you know, just like every other new progressive.

----------


## David_Garza

Did they say anything about stopping the GP line?

----------


## David_Garza

> Hoya has just launched the Amplitude in the UK which they say is a replacement lens for the GP!?


I meant to include this quote

----------


## apaul

> I meant to include this quote


This is what someone at UK Hoya told me
Alan

----------


## KStraker

PM sent to Discomike.

----------


## DiscoMike

> PM sent to Discomike.


Thanks. My questions have been answered.

----------


## djeyes

I have been dispensing the Amplitude line for a month or two. The Amplitude (mini) is very similar to the Summit ECP (cd) and the Amplitude HiDef (mini) is very similar to the Summit ECP iq (cd iq). The iq line utilizes a front molded design with a backside freeform Rx. Hoya has limited information on these lenses because they are a no frills non branded Hoya product. Wholesale price nearly doubles as soon as you use the branded lenses. Take proper monocular pd's and seg heights and you will love the Amplitudes. I pay the $20 upgrade and apply Super HiVision as opposed to ClearMax xc (aka Hoya Premium AR with View Protect).

----------


## DiscoMike

> I have been dispensing the Amplitude line for a month or two. The Amplitude (mini) is very similar to the Summit ECP (cd) and the Amplitude HiDef (mini) is very similar to the Summit ECP iq (cd iq). The iq line utilizes a front molded design with a backside freeform Rx. Hoya has limited information on these lenses because they are a no frills non branded Hoya product. Wholesale price nearly doubles as soon as you use the branded lenses. Take proper monocular pd's and seg heights and you will love the Amplitudes. I pay the $20 upgrade and apply Super HiVision as opposed to ClearMax xc (aka Hoya Premium AR with View Protect).


 
Thanks

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I too have been using mostly the Amp mini right now to replace the now Essilor Concise and Precise Short I was formerly using. The only problem is in getting the proper info concerning sags for the different indices. My rep is working hard on getting me all the spec sheets.

----------


## KStraker

The Amp HD is a Lifestyle ID lens. The regular amplitude is not a rebranded design. I say this only because the diameter of the blank is different than all of their other pals. It's only 70mm as I remember.

----------


## kat

We have been distributing the Amp and Amp mini for a few years!!  They are great lenses with no issues.  they are limited in material availability. CR, Trivex, Poly and 1.67. Transition available too. You can dispense these lenses to just about any previous progressive wearer with no problems, and new pesbiops love them too.

----------


## MasterCrafter

> The Amp HD is a Lifestyle ID lens. The regular amplitude is not a rebranded design. I say this only because the diameter of the blank is different than all of their other pals. It's only 70mm as I remember.


Yup, The Amp HD is the Lifestyle ID lens but they charge less :)   I have been using the Amp/Amp Mini.. and the Amp/Amp mini HD's for about 6 months now. So far we have had no poblems with patients adjusting or have had any non adapts. We (Hoya and I) must be doing something right ;P

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I for one don't think the Amp HD is the same as Lifestyle ID. I have three pairs of identical glasses except for lens style. I rank them as this:
#1. Id lifestyle - way better intermediate than others, everything else equal.
#2, #3 tie - Auto II and Amp HD. Both are very clear above 180 and reading is good, intermediate is narrower and shorter than ID Lifestyle.

----------


## KStraker

> I for one don't think the Amp HD is the same as Lifestyle ID. I have three pairs of identical glasses except for lens style. I rank them as this:
> #1. Id lifestyle - way better intermediate than others, everything else equal.
> #2, #3 tie - Auto II and Amp HD. Both are very clear above 180 and reading is good, intermediate is narrower and shorter than ID Lifestyle.


They come with the same markings as the Lifestyle Id. White paint that says LS II. The rx id cards used to say Lifestyle ID, now they say Amplitude HD.

----------


## MasterCrafter

> I for one don't think the Amp HD is the same as Lifestyle ID. I have three pairs of identical glasses except for lens style. I rank them as this:
> #1. Id lifestyle - way better intermediate than others, everything else equal.
> #2, #3 tie - Auto II and Amp HD. Both are very clear above 180 and reading is good, intermediate is narrower and shorter than ID Lifestyle.


You sure your not wearing the Hoyalux ID? There is a difference between the ID and the ID lifestyle. The Hoyalux ID is digital front and back. The ID Lifestyle is Digital mold front with a digital backside. (aka the Amp HD) hehe

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I looked at my markings today and they are different from the Hoya ID Lifestyle. The ID Lifestyles I have in Trivex have a triangle on the nasal side and my Amp HDs have circles.

----------


## KStraker

> I looked at my markings today and they are different from the Hoya ID Lifestyle. The ID Lifestyles I have in Trivex have a triangle on the nasal side and my Amp HDs have circles.


I just grabbed a pair of ID lifestyle done through VSP and some others ordered privately as AMP HD. One pair of the Lifestyle have round markings on the temporal, the other has a triangle temporal. The AMP hd lenses have circles on both sides. Uncut lenses I just received are marked LS 14 and they are amp HD lenses. I think the engravings are erratic.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Both of mine are in Trivex and the Id LIfestyle has LX4 under the temporal triangle and my Amps don't.

----------


## David_Garza

> Yup, The Amp HD is the Lifestyle ID lens but they charge less :)   I have been using the Amp/Amp Mini.. and the Amp/Amp mini HD's for about 6 months now. So far we have had no poblems with patients adjusting or have had any non adapts. We (Hoya and I) must be doing something right ;P



So to be clear the 

Hoya Amplitude
Hoya Amplitude HD => Summit ECP
Hoya Amplitude IQ => Lifestyle ID

Is this fairly accurate?  
Going off past information on this and other threads about the product.

----------


## sharpstick777

The ID series is a plus shape created by using cross cyl, very similar to Owen Aves 1907 design.  The problem is that with this design it creates yoked prism in the distance off center, and a few patients can respond very unfavorably as it can create a very narrow distance zone.  In my iDs I only have a few degrees of clear distance width.

I have not tried or mapped the Amplitude series, but if it does not contain the cross prism it should offer wider distance zones, but probably as the cost of narrower near.

The huge problem inherently with any dual sided lens is first aligning the blocking correctly, and second, the variation of power on one side will enormously effect the total alignment of the other, esp since cyl effectively changes the shape of a design.  It because harder to calculate than wrap compensations.  We currently don't have the capability in the lab to do this well, until we can block a blank on its edge instead of the center.

With any cyl you will essentially and quickly misalign the two surfaces, and negate any FF compensations in the periphery, where they matter most.

I still consider the primary reason for these dual surface designs to use up older lens blanks, and to avoid paying patents to Zeiss and Seiko.  It cant be an optically motivated decision.

----------

